# 34++lbs carp caught ..



## crappielooker

tim just call to inform me of a catch by his buddy chris.. a 34lbs something common.. way to go chris!!.. 
daaang doood... i can't wait to see the pics..


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Where was this at???


----------



## crappielooker

in the pond..


----------



## TimJC

Tonight was a special family campout event at Pine Hill, and, thanks to the City of Mason, my buddy Chris, his family and myself took advantage of the oppurtunity to fish this wonderful pond.


Chris and the fam arrived around noon to setup in the upper end of the lake and they had lines and chum in by 2pm. By the time I got a chance to visit them at 6pm, Chris had already landed 13 and 18 pound commons.


Around 8pm I had finally decided to setup at a swim just downstream and across the lake from Chris. While this may sound close, it is probably a half mile hike from one swim to the other. I settled into my swim by 8:30pm.


Just as I begin to relax Chris (post interupted by a catfish) gets the first good fish of the night. After a lot of verbal commotion they decide that I need to see this fish. I wasn't all that interested in walking all that way to get a picture of a 20 common. Then they said it weighed 30+ pounds, so naturally I hurried over with the camera. I didn't believe the fish was as big as they claimed as they were using a cheap BPS scale (which still needs verification). After I caught my breath, took photos, and the smoke cleared, the fish was 33 pounds, 36 inches long and 29 inches in girth.


Half way back to my swim I noticed the latching light on one of my alarms. The alarm was later confirmed by Chris' family as I began to run. By the time I arrived, I was glad to find that there was no fish on in my snaggy swim.


Unfortunately, as I sit down to catch my breath and let Ak know the good news, Chris gets in to another one. This fish turns out to be a mirror, which needs documentation. Since my lines are out of the water I make the trip AGAIN. This mirror 20 pounds, 30 inches long and 25 inches in girth.


Other than that, I had a 4 pound channel while writing this. I think it is time for a bankside nap (to be interupted by at least a 20 pound mirror).


----------



## chrisoneal

so are u going to post pics


----------



## TimJC

I just landed back to back fish. The first fish was a 23.5 pound common. While that fish was in the mat my second rod took off. This fish fought a lot harder, but was only a 17.5 pound MIRROR.

Pictures will be posted when I get home. I am still out fishing, and I'm posting updates via my Blackberry.


----------



## TimJC

Here is a shot of the length of the 33 pounder (36" with tail pinched).









And here is the 29" girth.









Chris holding the prized fish. Unfortunately this shot doesn't do the fish justice. I had to give him a tutorial of how to properly hold a carp.









Here is Chris' 9 month old son for scale.









Here is Chris with Mandisa at 21 pounds. This is the second capture of the this fish, which was first documented my GMRGuy/OhioCarper.









And the other side.









Here I am with my first of the night. This lean common was 23.5 pounds.









Here I am with Bucky the mirror at 17.5 pounds. This is the third capture (my second) of the this fish, which was first documented my GMRGuy/OhioCarper.









And the other side.









My last fish (carp) of the night. This small common topped off the night.









I ended up with three carp and four catfish last night. Chris ended with five carp (the last was a 6 pound common) and four catfish.


----------



## HairyBass

Great post Tim, thank you again! I think I'm going back on Saturday.


----------



## zachtrouter

Those are some monsters man. Nice fish you guys got. Those mirror carp are easily the ugliest looking fish there is!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch

very nice fish there


----------



## TimJC

Mirrors are very rare in the US and are worth there weight in gold to most carp anglers. Beauty is in the eye of the carp holder. I even see some mirrors that I think are less than appealing to the eye.


----------



## Shortdrift

Thanks for sharing the story as it always adds to the pictures.


----------



## GMR_Guy

Congratulations! It is good to see that two of my carp have been recaptured. Those fish weighed 16 lbs in April. Those fish sure have put a lot of weight on in a short amount of time. I really need to get back up there and fish, but most of my time is consumed with job hunting as I am a victim of the wonderful lockout at AK Steel in Middletown.


----------



## truck

Congrats on the big ones and good pics also


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

those are nice man i have only caught common carp and grass carp /white amor, do they fight harder or less just wondering


----------



## TimJC

Mirrors are common carp. It is simply a couple recessive traits that control the scale size and number. Some say they fight harder but I don't know if there is really any truth to it. I think the fight varies from fish to fish.


----------



## awfootball

i caught a 37 inch carp on 8 pound line below the damn at sciota with just a hook and bobber with my dad and brother. unfortunantly i didnt have a camera and i dont hink ill ever get a carp that big again. 

nice fish congrats!!!


----------



## liquidsoap

Good job guys, I will be targeting carp again soon once I get in carp mode. (which is not often)


----------



## GMR_Guy

There is a good chance that I will be heading down Monday to TimJC's territory for a chance at one of those monsters. It would not surprise me to see somebody pull a 30+ lb mirror out of there.

Tim, is that big common the same one that you captured last fall?


----------



## TimJC

It's possible that it is the same as the 28-8 I caught last October, but I'd like to think it's a new fish.


----------



## crappielooker

tim.. shouldn't you be trying to catch those biggies right now?? i'm tellin you dood.. if its a south wind, goto burnham. forget montrose.. if i was there, i would definitely be at burnham..


----------



## TimJC

Way to hijack a thread about sweet fish. Can we even fish there the day before the classic. We still haven't seen Dick yet this morning. You must have been able to convince him.


----------



## crappielooker

i haven't talk to him yet.. i'll call him in a few mins tho..


----------

